# Sneezing hen?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one of my hens that seems to be sneezing. Is this normal? And how did she get it, and what can I do to help her? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sneezing 99% of the time is no concern. It could be a change in the environment, she could have something caught and just like us is going to sneeze until she clears it. 

If you see nothing more than the sneeze, I really wouldn't worry about it. Just keep watch.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Due to this strange weather I now have 4 hens that have come down with colds. However as I have found out over the years there is nothing that we can do other then to let it run it's course. Normally they are back to normal within a few days. My rooster sneezes some times, and I laugh at him it sounds almost like a dogs yip. Kind of funny.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol... Thanks for the help. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't some king of infection. Thx so much for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine sneeze when they eat so that is why I feed layer pellets. They snort up the mash and cracked corn and sneeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I was watching her this morning and that's when she started sneezing! It's when she eats! I never really thought to much about it being the food. I'll keep an eye on her to see if she dose it any other times! Thx for the input! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is interesting. I've never used layer mash so never had an opportunity to see it could be the cause.

Although when the screw up and grind the crumbles to small creating a ton of fines I can see it.


----------

